
Show HN: Private Notes for GitHub - pranavrajs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gitx-private-notes-for-gi/mheimfkblidpjbpdinfcipgggfdkinoe
======
muhzi4u
Maker here.

GitX is a chrome extension that allows you to add
notes/comments/ideas/thoughts in issue/PR pages and these are only visible to
project collaborators and not any other users. This helps actual maintainers
of the project to communicate with each other in GitHub itself and not use any
other communication channel.

A couple of months back, we open-sourced the project Chatwoot
([https://www.chatwoot.com/](https://www.chatwoot.com/)), we received lots of
contributions from all over the world. This was the first time we got a chance
to maintain an OSS project with lots of collaborators and we realized that it
is a challenge to maintain an OSS project. As many had started raising issues
and PR there were some concerns within the internal team. If any new PR/issue
was raised, we needed to sit together and discuss using a separate
communication tool(Telegram/Zoom/Slack, etc). Then we thought of using GitHub
for private communication among the internal team and the idea for GitX was
born.

The project is in the beta stage and code is fully open-sourced
([https://github.com/gitxapp/gitx](https://github.com/gitxapp/gitx)). All
kinds of contributions are welcome. Please do check out and give us some
feedback. GitX is completely free ;)

